

Looking for co-founder (business developer) - javierdechile

Hey Guys, I am currently developing a new chat application made for group chating and easy switch between conversations. The app is named ChatStrum (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.chatstrum.com) and I have been presenting it in different events in the bay area, however I want to make a stronger team. What I need the most is a business developer with experience in pitches and raising money. Our first goal would be get angel capital and be accelerated by YC.<p>If you are interested in the startup please email me to javier@chatstrum.com. I also invite you to see a demo of the app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;75747076<p>Any feedback is welcome.<p>Javier
======
sehr
Your website is either down, or taking a very long time to load.

~~~
javierdechile
Hi sehr, I have just checked is online. You can also see the vimeo demo:
[http://vimeo.com/75747076](http://vimeo.com/75747076)

Regards!

